# N64 Save Conversion : .sra to .srm



## jonthedit (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, as the title suggests, I am looking for a way to convert the .sra [save] file of Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 64 to .srm, for use the RetroArch's N64 emulator.
Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 11, 2014)

I found SaveSwap, but RetroArch seems to not find the file... hmm


----------

